# esittää (suunnitelma tms.)



## Gavril

Moi,

Tässä artikelissa kirjoitetaan, että hallitus _esittää_ eräiden hovioikeuksien lakkauttamista. Ensi lukemalla luulin, että _esittää_-sana vastaisi tässä yhteydessä englannin sanaan _propose = _"ehdottaa (jotakin, joka ei välttämättä toteuteta)".

Mutta artikkelin muun sisällyksen perusteella näyttää siltä, että hallitus aikoo toteuttaa esittämänsä muutokset ilman enempää keskustelusta tai äänestystä -- ehkä keskustellaan vielä siitä, miten suunnitelma toteutetaan, muttei siitä, toteutetaanko se. Sitä vastoin englannin _propose _ei käytetä kun päätös on jo tehty.

Kun sanaa _esittää _käytetään tällaisessa virallisessa yhteydessä_,_ tarkoitetaanko sillä usein/yleensä "ilmoittaa (jo sovitusta suunnitelmasta)" tms.? Jos esim. sanottasiin, "Kunnanvaltuusto esittää uimalan sulkemista", ymmärrettäisiinkö, että uimala kyllä suljetaan, paitsi että mieltä osoitettaisiin jollakin tavalla sulkemista vastaan?

Jos tällainen varmuus pätee sanaan _esittää, _päteekö myös sanaan _ehdottaa _(_Kunnanvaltuusto ehdottaa __jnk tekemistä_)?

Kiitoksia paljon!


----------



## Spongiformi

Ei, teknisesti ottaen "esittää" tarkoittaa, että esityksellä on mahdollisuus epäonnistua. Käytännössä, tässä tapauksessa, esitys voisi yhtä hyvin olla pelkkä ilmoitus, koska kyseessä on enemmistöhallitus. Joten jos hallituspuolueet saavat jotakin sovittua, esitys menee kuin liukuhihnalta eduskunnan läpi enemmistön äänin. Siitä huolimatta asiat esitetään eduskunnalle, koska loppujen lopuksi se on päättävä elin ja hallituksen rooli on vain tuoda esityksiä eduskunnan päätettäväksi. Ja ainahan on teoreettisesti mahdollista, että jostakin syystä parlamentti päättäisikin olla tukematta jotakin ristiriitaista esitystä vastoin hallituksen odotuksia (valitettavan harvinainen tapahtuma).

Esittää kuulostaa virallisemmalta poliittisissa yhteyksissä kuin ehdottaa.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Ei, teknisesti ottaen "esittää" tarkoittaa,  että esityksellä on mahdollisuus epäonnistua. Käytännössä, tässä  tapauksessa, esitys voisi yhtä hyvin olla pelkkä ilmoitus, koska  kyseessä on enemmistöhallitus. Joten jos hallituspuolueet saavat jotakin  sovittua, esitys menee kuin liukuhihnalta eduskunnan läpi enemmistön  äänin. Siitä huolimatta asiat esitetään eduskunnalle, koska loppujen  lopuksi se on päättävä elin ja hallituksen rooli on vain tuoda esityksiä  eduskunnan päätettäväksi. Ja ainahan on teoreettisesti mahdollista,  että jostakin syystä parlamentti päättäisikin olla tukematta jotakin  ristiriitaista esitystä vastoin hallituksen odotuksia (valitettavan  harvinainen tapahtuma).



Mutta jos tämä mahdollisuus on olemassa (toisin sanoen, jos tätä mahdollisuutta edellytetään ehdottomasti _esittää_-sanan  määritelmässä), en ymmärrä, miksi US-artikkeli mainitsee hallituksen  esittämät muutokset kuin niistä olisi jo päätetty (ellen erehdy  tulkinnassani):

"Itä-Suomen hovioikeus laajenee ..." (otsikko)
"Rovaniemen hallinto-oikeus lopetetaan ..."
"Lakautettavien tuomioistuinten henkilökunnan virat siirretään ..."
jne.

Annetaankohan ymmärtää "jos hallituksen suunnitelma hyväksytään" yllä olevissa lauseissa?

Siten: _

Rovaniemen hallinto-oikeus lopetetaan [jos suunnitelma hyväkystään]_
_Lauakutettavien tuomioistuinten henkilökunan virat [jos suunnitelma hyväksytään]_
jne.

Englanninkielisissäkin uutisissa on mahdollista jättää tällaista tietoa ilmaisematta, jos edellä artikkelissa on tehty selväksi, että kyseessä on ehdotus/suunnitelma, joka voi onnistua tai epäonnistua. Ei ole kuitenkin (tietäkseeni) mahdollista jättää sellaista tietoa ilmaisematta englanninkielisen artikkelin otsikossa -- jos lukisin otsikon, 

"East Finland's Court of Appeals *will expand* ..."

ja sitten (otsikon jälkeen) lukisin,

"The government is *proposing* the expansion of East Finland's Court of Appeals"

artikkelin näyttäisi olevan selvässä ristiriidassa itsensä kanssa. Koska kyseessä olevan Uuden Suomen artikkelin otsikkokin ilmaisee (nähdäkseni) varmuutta hallituksen esityksen onnistumisesta ("Itä-Suomen hovioikeus laajenee ..."), sana *propose/proposal* ei näytä sopivan käännökseksi sanasta _esittää/esitys._

Vaikka suomi ei ole äidinkieleni (en aio loukata), epäilen, ettei tarkempi määritelmä sanasta "esittää" tässä yhteydessä olisi "*tuoda esiin */ *tiedottaa *(jtk)" -- lukija voi sitten päätellä asiayhteydestä, onko esiin tuodun asian toteuttaminen varmaa tai ei.

Mitä mieltä olet yllä esittämästäni )) määritelmästä?


----------



## Spongiformi

Mitä kirjoitit on teknisesti täysin oikein. Mutta tosiasiassa tässä on kyseessä lehden/toimittajan sanavalinta ja arvio siitä, kuinka varma esityksen toteutuminen on. Selvästi tässä tapauksessa sitä pidetään varmana, joten otsikko ja juttu peilaavat sitä varmuutta. Tämä ei ole mitenkään epätavallista Suomessa, koska eduskunnassa on melko tiukka ryhmäkuri ja siksi puolueiden johto pystyy arvioimaan suhteellisen tarkasti, kuinka moni kansanedustajista äänestää puolueen kannan mukaan lakiehdotuksen puolesta. Jos on varma, että hallituksen esitys menee läpi, ei ole mitään konkreettista syytä ehdollistaa sitä otsikoissa. Kuten sanoin aiemmin, valtiosäännön mukaan hallitus esittää asioita eduskunnalle, joka sitten äänestyksellä hyväksyy tai hylkää esityksen. Täten on korrektia kirjoittaa, että hallitus esittää, vaikka kaikki oppositiota myöten tietäisivät, että esitys menee läpi hallituspuolueiden enemmistön turvin. Sitä vastoin olisi demokratian kannalta irvokasta tai tarkoituksellisen sarkastista kirjoittaa, että hallitus ilmoittaa (tai tiedottaa) eduskunnalle päätöksestä, josta kuitenkin äänestettäisiin. Ilmoittaa voi vain asioista, jotka kuuluvat suoraan hallituksen toimivaltaan, eikä niistä minkään säännön mukaan eduskunnan tarvitse päättää.


----------

